# hell/mizmor tour



## Lichenthropy (Aug 27, 2019)

hey! are any of yall going to see hell n mizmor play in late sept? im asking specifically about their seattle, oakland, n la dates. im trying to go (the actual destination is up in the air atm) and am curious is all. thx!


----------



## train in vain (Aug 28, 2019)

Hell is a pretty awesome band. Ended up staying at one(or more) members house when i was in portland a few yrs ago. I had never heard of them un til then so we went to check em out..very heavy. Sort of reminded me of buried at sea a band i imagine youre aware of. I wish i could see em again!


----------



## Lichenthropy (Aug 30, 2019)

Buried at sea is pretty cool, I really enjoy heavy n slow metal stuff. Hell are touring in sept so now is your chance to see them again, they are definitely way heavier live


----------

